# Restored 1940 Farmal B



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Recently added the duel seat!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

When did you get that rigged up Dean? Looks good. Can't wait to see if gwill will be back and see it.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draddogs _
> *When did you get that rigged up Dean? Looks good. Can't wait to see if gwill will be back and see it. *


Earnie,

I'm right here! I've been looking forward to seeing it. I have a friend nearby who plans to make a two seated BN from the one he's currently restoring. Now, a question... will a seat from an A or Super A match the BN's original seat? Neither he nor I like the looks of tractors with odd seats on the left side... We've seen some disappointing seats used.

I'm sure he'll do a nice job. Here's his recently done '49 Cub.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Phil%20Lenke's%20'49.jpg>


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

That's a ice set-up! One of these days when I find a B.......


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *Earnie,
> 
> I'm right here! I've been looking forward to seeing it. I have a friend nearby who plans to make a two seated BN from the one he's currently restoring. Now, a question... will a seat from an A or Super A match the BN's original seat? Neither he nor I like the looks of tractors with odd seats on the left side... We've seen some disappointing seats used.
> ...


George an A seat will work on a "B" the difficulty comes from the BN has short left side axel housing that's why you need A "B" wide (cultivision like mine, as it has the same length housing on each side with the tourque tube centered in the middle and then you can mount 2 identical seats /brackets/ floor pans and etc!! same holes same mounts same all!!


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *George an A seat will work on a "B" the difficulty comes from the BN has short left side axel housing that's why you need A "B" wide (cultivision like mine, as it has the same length housing on each side with the tourque tube centered in the middle and then you can mount 2 identical seats /brackets/ floor pans and etc!! same holes same mounts same all!! *


Dean,

Correct me if I'm wrong... I don't want to mislead my friend. I thought both axle tubes on the BN were the same length (as each other), but both were 4" shorter than their counterparts on a B. Aren't the axle tubes on your B alike? It would depend on whether the differential case is symetrical, unlike the lop sided Cub.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

that might be correct on the bn not sure but that wouldn't give enough room IMO for another seat /pan/etc!
Yes both of the axels on the "B" are longer and identical and can swap sides if you wanted makes no difference, just had to modify the seat bracket and floor pan holes a bit!! as they are mirrored !
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Cool, Ole Granny gets her very own Moderator!! Congratulations Caseman!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/farmallb3duelseatcompleted002small.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful work Dean.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Looks like one of those british tractors - drive it on the right side:furious: 

Seriously though that is a beautiful tractor Dean!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Mark/Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice looking tractor. We had a couple that had one at our show either last year or the year before. I will have to see if I have a picture of it. Keep up the pictures, I love pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I couldn't find the picture with the double seat so it must have been last year (2004). I did find this picture.
caseman-d

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing%20Bee%202005/100-0032_IMG.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Not really a double SEAT, but there are a couple of other things!:furious: 

Great shot and nice tractor! Got any more of the show?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Not really a double SEAT, but there are a couple of other things!:furious:
> 
> Great shot and nice tractor! Got any more of the show? *


That little girl definitely has a double something going for her!! She can sit in my duel seat "B" (either side) anytime!!!!


----------

